# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αίσθημα από πραγματοποίησης

## Vagelis89

Τον τελευταίο καιρό κάποια συμπτώματα αγχωτικά που είχα σα κρίσεις πανικού έχουν αυξηθεί και αυτό έχει ως αποτελέσματα να νιωθω ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα ότι όλα είναι ρηχά!μαζι με αυτά έρχονται και ο πανικός και ο φόβος διότι νιωθω ότι χάνω την ώρα τα πάντα σα να αποπροσανατολίζονται!αυτο που με διακατέχει είναι έντονη υπερκινητικότητα !αυτο με την αμφισβήτηση της πραγματικότητας είναι τρομακτικό

----------


## Alice_1990

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό κάποια συμπτώματα αγχωτικά που είχα σα κρίσεις πανικού έχουν αυξηθεί και αυτό έχει ως αποτελέσματα να νιωθω ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα ότι όλα είναι ρηχά!μαζι με αυτά έρχονται και ο πανικός και ο φόβος διότι νιωθω ότι χάνω την ώρα τα πάντα σα να αποπροσανατολίζονται!αυτο που με διακατέχει είναι έντονη υπερκινητικότητα !αυτο με την αμφισβήτηση της πραγματικότητας είναι τρομακτικό


Καλησπέρα! Συμπάσχω και σε καταλαβαίνω πλήρως! Νιώθεις και εσύ σαν να ζεις σε όνειρο? Σαν να είσαι αποκομμένος από την πραγματικότητα (να σε χωρίζει πχ ένα αόρατο τζάμι;) Το οικείο περιβάλλον να σου φαίνεται πολύ απομακρυσμένο και μακριά από εσένα;;; 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

